# King snake feeding pics



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is my juvenile California Kingsnake desert phase doing his favorite thing...eating.
His tail rattled as I took the pics.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I miss hunting the desertsfor the nice black and whites.....poison canyon..and one of the best lookers I ever caught came out of the high desert near walkerlake in NV....

Nice pics of a good looking snake!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wish I had some of these guys out in my area. I have wanted to get a nice king snake for sometime now, but cant get myself to go buy one.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice little Cali King!! I've always like the banded ones! How long have you had him for?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Like how he's very white and not faded and milky or yellow at all. I saw one once that was stark white to pitch black in contrast. AMAZING looking snake. And I kick myself now for not having picked it up at the time because I haven't seen one of that quality around since then.

Gorgeous.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I miss hunting the desertsfor the nice black and whites.....poison canyon..and one of the best lookers I ever caught came out of the high desert near walkerlake in NV....
> 
> Nice pics of a good looking snake!


Thanks Croc...ahh.. one who hunts for his own, gotta appreciate that.



> Red Eyes Posted Oct 23 2006, 06:24 PM
> Nice little Cali King!! I've always like the banded ones! How long have you had him for?


One year now. I got him at about 10 inches and he is about 15 inches now. He's shedded three times since I've had him.



> Mettle Posted Oct 23 2006, 11:46 PM
> Like how he's very white and not faded and milky or yellow at all. I saw one once that was stark white to pitch black in contrast. AMAZING looking snake. And I kick myself now for not having picked it up at the time because I haven't seen one of that quality around since then.
> 
> Gorgeous.


That is just what I was looking for. The desert phase California King is one of my favorites based on looks alone. This one had all the makings I was looking for. Black blacks and white whites with nice band positioning. The black bands under very bright light have a brownish hue but, the white bands are pure white.

Thanks all!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

are they poisoness?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Not dangerous unless your a pinky, lizard or snake...LOL

No they are not venomous/poisonous.


----------

